# Moving



## Mandi rina (3 mo ago)

Hello 
Hello, I'm looking for your help and advice please. My wife and I have decided that in June 2023 we will go to Rhodes Island, Greece to live forever because we are tired of living in England. I would like your advice because we have decided to go and open our own business. I would like to know how the businesses are doing there, are they doing well, I am talking about a small family business and how is the cost of living, will we be able to make it or not, thank you


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

What visa will you have to be able to move ...... ?


----------



## Mandi rina (3 mo ago)

Crawford said:


> What visa will you have to be able to move ...... ?


We are greek nationality i don,t have any problem with that just i need a advice for the rhodes island


----------

